# My Fifi has gone to the Bridge



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

My Madame Fifi, my Bad Baby...she left me early Monday morning. She was very old and had become increasingly frail and I had actually made the difficult decision on Saturday to take her to the vet to be put to sleep on Monday, but my clever old girl outfoxed me and died the way I secretly wanted her to, at home in my arms. She has been in my life for nearly 20 years and she literally saved me during the darkest days of my unhappy first marraige. She was my Best Girl.


"There is no other in the world--mine is the only one."

Emily Dickinson


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry. You were very blessed to have had Fifi for as long as you did. I can tell how much you loved her. My Smokey was there to greet her and escorted her over the Bridge. *hugs*


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear that.  R.I.P Fifi.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but it is a blessing that she passed peacefully at home in your arms.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so difficult to part with an old friend who's been in your live for so many years.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

You were there for her 'til the very end. What a lovely way for Fifi to go. I'm so sorry, but remember all the best times you had with her.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, that must have been so hard. RIP, Fifi.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

*hugs* I know she lived a healthy, long life!
My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. She had the best life with you. Treasure those memories always and furrever!


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry for your loss hunni
Sounds like you loved her very much. It must have been so hard right at the end but you got to spend every last minute with her
Big *hugs*


----------

